# Some behavioural questions



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I've only had Puff about a month, and she's been very good behavioural wise for the most part  but I did have a few questions.

She's getting much better about being handled, even lets me stroke her quills and put my hands under her belly. But when I go to pick her up she always balls up in a way that takes my fingers with her so I end up with half my hand inside her quills and it's not the most comfortable thing, for either of us I imagine. I was just wondering if there was a better way to scoop her up without getting my fingers caught up when she balls up. I feel like maybe I'm not picking her up in a comfortable enough way for her and that's why she keeps trapping me. 

Also she's taken to biting things lately. She hasn't tried to bite me or anything, but so far she's tried to take a chunk out of one of the long sleeves of a sweater I was wearing and she actually stole a glove off my hand when she clamped onto the fingertip then curled up and took it with her. I don't handle her with gloves, but I was adjusting her heating lamp with a pair on so as not to burn myself while she was out playing and I reached a hand out to stop her from getting too far out of my sight and snap! I kinda laughed at the time but I have read biting clothes can be a sign of aggression so I was a little worried and was wondering if I should discourage this behaviour by gently blowing on her face?

She also makes this "lunging" motion towards me with her quilled up face when she's scared or doesn't want to be picked up so I'm not sure if she's trying to bite me then too or just scaring me off. Is that an aggressive thing too or just a regular defense mechanism? I just don't want to be getting mad at her for regular hedgie behaviour but don't want to let aggressive behaviour go either so I'm a little torn on what to do.

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

From my own experience a young hedgehog might bite things just to test them. I know I was bit twice when Prick was young and my brothers friend was bite but Prick has stopped doing that..unless I had food on my hands right before handling him. Just give your new hedgie some time to grow out of it. 

As for picking her up, if your scooping both hands under her and she curls up then use a wash cloth. Prick is my first hedgehog and I had to use a washcloth because it hurt when I first picked him up. Now I pick him up with my bare hands and he does curl around my hand. Its uncomfortable but I was told by a breeder that it does not hurt them when your hands inside the ball. 

She could just be trying to stick you with a spine or be threatening. I suppose its possible she will bite in defense if shes scared but I think shes just trying to scare you off.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Litch said:


> From my own experience a young hedgehog might bite things just to test them. I know I was bit twice when Prick was young and my brothers friend was bite but Prick has stopped doing that..unless I had food on my hands right before handling him. Just give your new hedgie some time to grow out of it.
> 
> As for picking her up, if your scooping both hands under her and she curls up then use a wash cloth. Prick is my first hedgehog and I had to use a washcloth because it hurt when I first picked him up. Now I pick him up with my bare hands and he does curl around my hand. Its uncomfortable but I was told by a breeder that it does not hurt them when your hands inside the ball.
> 
> She could just be trying to stick you with a spine or be threatening. I suppose its possible she will bite in defense if shes scared but I think shes just trying to scare you off.


That makes sense, she usually only bites something once then discovers it's not tasty and doesn't do it again. That's good to know it doesn't hurt the hedgehog when they curl around your hand! That was what my main concern was, I can suck up the pain of her quills as long as I know it's not hurting her  I think it's just a defence thing too but I wanted to make sure I wasn't letting her get away with bad behaviour :lol: thanks for you advice!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

My hedgehog always does the balling up around my hand thing. I find he usually does it when he's going to have a bath. I don't think it hurts that much actually, the hand that is enclosed is never touches the sharp part of his quills. I actually like it because it's so warm and soft. Usually while still balled up he starts licking my fingers. 

I guess we're just weird because I've never heard of anyone else's hedgehog doing that.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> My hedgehog always does the balling up around my hand thing. I find he usually does it when he's going to have a bath. I don't think it hurts that much actually, the hand that is enclosed is never touches the sharp part of his quills. I actually like it because it's so warm and soft. Usually while still balled up he starts licking my fingers.
> 
> I guess we're just weird because I've never heard of anyone else's hedgehog doing that.


 :lol: Yes I guess so. It is actually kinda warm and cozy inside the ball, I was just worried it was uncomfortable for the hedgehog but apparently it's not so I will let Puff keep on doing it  She hasn't tried licking my fingers yet when my hand's in there though :lol:


----------

